# FYI: Federal Mandated Online State Taxes - ALL STATES



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

April 22, 2013

It's Senate Bill 743. US Senator Harry Reid pushing this and endorsed by the White House. More centralized control at Federal level. Penalizes small businesses and that would include online vendors. I can understand large online businesses but small businesses, part-time, & vendors doing online sales? IMO, this can only suppress economy even more with intrusive government now chasing the small entrepreneurs. I do not know how the h--l they are going to implement & enforce this if it should ever pass. Perhaps requiring paypal & ebay to report to some newly created bureaucratic agency, any internet sales??

Senator H Reid backing this. If it passes in Senate, I have no idea what Congressman John Boehner will do in the House, if he's going to support it (has to be passed by Senate & House)

White House Endorses Internet Sales Tax

If if you have the inclination, you can do further search, maybe contact your representative, email, phone.

Contact Elected USA Officials

If this is not appropriate to post, I completely understand if moderators chooses to delete.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

We are exempt. I can't prove it, but I said it on the internet, so it must be true.

"Render therefore unto (the) Caesar."


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If CISPA gets passed, then setting up the ground work for this will be easy.

Fight the power!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

"Fight the power!"

Hey, you saw what they bring to the party in Boston... I will instead "oppose the power" with my vote and my voice. I know too many officers in my area personally, as friends. They aren't part of the problem. If one decided to grow teeth and bite, it wouldn't be the "gubment" they were fighting, but our own local families.

During a video on the ewetube, depicting one of the gun battles between the local police and the bombers, an officer asks if the filmers have rifles. They said no.

Had he been in my neighborhood, the answer would have been yes, bullets too, here you go, how can I help?

I hope the recent events provided a wake up call to all Americans. Full frontal nudity just took on a new meaning.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

not surprised its pushed by the senate majority leader, democrat, supported by the white house, democrat, all one can hope for is that the majority republican congress is enough to kill it without required votes. this is all mostly a ploy by the dems to cry out," hey we tried to get revenue for your social programs so children wouldnt go to bed hungry and to keep the people safe, to further job growth, but the republicans didnt vote along."


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

A note to the mods:

I know that political themes threads are often removed and I ask that you don't please.

I find these types of threads very interesting as I get first hand accounts of people opinions from around the world. Sure as heck beats watching piped CNN bs.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

He was a different man when addressed the nation after the gun bill defeat. He was a i n g r y!

Can't blame the people. Only the sheeple.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Perhaps, if the conversation is to continue further, it should be moved to a location where it's existence will not offend anyone.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

An off-off topic sub forum maybe ?

Actually, a new sub forum would be a good idea. We shield people from offensive hunting stuff by restricting it to the hunting sub forum.

I vote for a new Off-Topic sub forum with minimal moderation that is open to debate (provided it stays civil of course). If you don't like it, don't view it.

EDIT : And no, if one was created, I have no plans on using it as a platform to promote my anti religion agenda. I just think it would be awesome to have a place for open debate where everyone can be heard.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hmmm. sub: derived from substitute or subjugate?

Our own foolish curiosity propels us to investigate, even the taboo or offensive.

If it kills cats, what does it do to us?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

In another forum that I frequent they have a "whine and cheese" sub forum where pretty much anything goes. I kinda like that idea, if you don't want to hear political rants or cursing don't click on it.


----------

